# JL Audio W0 OR W3's?!?



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ok, i just made a deal with a bud from work about 3 weeks back now, id build em a new computer for the old pos comp, a geforce4 mx440 pro, and 2 JL 12" subs.

there are no markings other than the serial numbers on the baskets, magnets, or cone. 

can anyone tell me which JL's i got?

ok, just put 2 pics in the user Gallery....kinda big so i didnt link em

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=26


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i know for sure those are not w0's but i dont think they are w3's either because from the pic the magnet looks too large...i think its a older w6...the way i usally am able to tell is by looking on the side of the magnet and it will tell you in a inked stamp


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i took off the rubber surround on the magnet, and didnt see anything on the magnet itself, but on the inside of the rubber piece it says W6 

whoa hehe, now, anyidea how much power these can run;how big/small a box i can use?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> i took off the rubber surround on the magnet, and didnt see anything on the magnet itself, but on the inside of the rubber piece it says W6
> 
> whoa hehe, now, anyidea how much power these can run;how big/small a box i can use?



damn i guess i do know my jl's! :thumbup: 
i believe that jl w6 has 300watts so its about the same power as a jl w3 version 2 now.

all jl subwoofers dont require big boxes so i believe you can use a pretty small box.

if you want to see the specs check it out here:http://www.jlaudio.com/subwoofers/pdfs/10_12W6_MAN.pdf


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You want about a 2.5cf enclosure for both of them, a divider in the middle would probably be good (just in case one blows the other one doesn't go with it). You want 600 watts at 1.5ohm, so your choices for amps are either a JL 500/1 or anything that puts out around 900x1 @ 1ohm. Personally I'd look into a Hifonics Brutus 1000d, it'll overpower them a little but not enough to do any damage and it's a very solid amp. If you don't want to spend so much, there are a lot of amps that do 1000x1 @ 1ohm which should work well.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ey thanks guys for the info


----------

